# Rabbit Clicker Training



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Is anyone else doing this?

Clicker Training for Rabbits. Delightful book explains how to teach a bunny to come when called and more

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i havnt read that book but i have used clicker training to get a rabbit trained on comand into a carry box and to walk to heel, its very good and loads of fun to do.


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

How did you get it to walk to heel?
I havent got the book either but I'm getting merlin to touch a target and he stands up on command x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

we used a target stick, just built it up in small steps, she only has one ear too so we wasnt always sure if she heard the click but it worked. we had to change the treats because she got bored, one day it was rice crispies the next cheese. wouldnt train when she was in season either.


----------

